# "Ex agro ad domum"



## Seibei

Buenos días:
Soy nuevo por estos foros y mi primer post es sobre una duda acerca de si es correcta la expresión en latín del título: "ex agro ad domum"
Es un intento de traducir la expresión en español "Del campo a casa", referida al traslado directo de un alimento desde el productor hasta el consumidor. La idea es utilizarla como logo o eslogan.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## relativamente

Hola!
Yo lo veo bien. Desde luego es latín correcto. Se puede añadir directe o bien directo que significa directamente.O decir usque ad en vez de ad.
Así quedaría
Ex agro directe usque ad domum


----------



## Seibei

Muchas gracias por responder con tanta celeridad. La verdad es que, si "ex agro ad domum", es correcto, quedaría mejor así por su brevedad.


----------



## Quiviscumque

¿Lo dejáis a la puerta? ¿O lo dejáis dentro de casa?
Si es así, mejor "ex agro in domum".


----------



## Seibei

Jajajaja... Excelente observación. Siempre olvido la riqueza del latín en ese sentido.
Mejor nos quedamos con ad domum, si es que confirmáis que es correcto.


----------



## relativamente

Ad domum es lo correcto en este caso porque es un movimiento hacia un lugar menor. No sé si se emplea todavía esa expresión de lugar mayor que va con in, por ejemplo in Italiam, y lugar menor que va con ad por ejemplo ad urbem.
 Si lo dejaran dentro de casa se usaría la preposición de acusativo intra domum.
Abundando en lo mismo quizá innecesariamente pero que puede interesar a algún lector, se puede observar que en lengua española decimos a casa. Esta a procede de la preposición ad latina que ha perdido la d final. En movimientos hacia un lugar solo existe esta preposición en español, pero en Francés pervive la distinción entre lugar mayor "aller en France" y lugar menor "aller à Paris"


----------



## Seibei

Muchas gracias a ti también, relativamente.
Acabo de aterrizar por estos foros, pero veo que me quedaré por aquí mucho tiempo...


----------

